# Wheel Centering Problem



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a stock 2005 GTO with 35K miles on it. I took my car in for maintenance tire rotation, allignment, oil change, and got a bad ty-rod replaced. After getting the car back there was a severe drift. I returned it to the dealer, and they persisted to tell me that the allignment was perfect to specifications, but if they would drive the car ( middle line on the highway they would see the obvious drift). Note that before taking the car, the wheel was nearly perfectly centered.

I have now taken the car to an aftermarket allignment shop. They told me again that the car was perfectly alligned. However they also said the camber angle on the front left strut was at +5, and should be at -1, and what was causing the issue. They then told me they cannot adjust the strut as what was done with the manufacturer, and want to cut the strut, and insert an adjuster into the strut to correct the problem. They want to charge $185.

Should I instead look at purchasing an after market strut that was built for being adjusted? If I can purchase a better part for a little bit more money, I'd be more inept to do that, then do (from a software developers prospective) a hack.

I looked at the xa pedder solutions, but it looks like I'd be looking at 1k + in parts only.

I also did have the problem mentioned in the sticky about the inside tire wear at around 20K The dealer corrected the problem, and gave me 2 new tires. However, from the sound of it, it's likely that the issue is going to return. Since the car is off warranty now, I'd like to try and do whatever I can to make the wheel centering issue, and inside tire wear problem be resolved forever. I don't do any racing or anything like that, but I do like to obviously use the car on occasion to it's full potential.

Can someone make a suggestion on what to do to fix the underlying suspension issues without braking the bank?

Love the GTO, and thanks ahead of time for anyone that is willing to help!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Give DMS a call he'll help you out.


----------



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sure. What is the phone number? I am located in southgate MI


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

His contact info: Pontiac GTO Forum - View Profile: dms
He can point you in the right direction for someone near you if you like, he is here on the west coast.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You could get cam style adjusters for the strut lower mounts, or
just elongate the slotted holes in the strut bottom mount with a die grinder
to get more adjustment. I had to grind the top outside holes to get my camber
correct on the drivers side.

Larry


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

this issue of having to pay for adjusters is popping up all over!. For the GTO, it is absolutely not necessary. If the cambers were at .5 degrees, this is out of GM specs. In fact, I never go below -.3 camber. Bu you must have strut bushings in good shape.

For the record, you absolutely do not need any camber adjusters. There is already a adjuster there. Now the only time you may need to do anything different, is to make sure when your are adding negative camber, that the adjuster is contacting the strut. But this is no big deal.

mike
dms


----------

